# why is the front tire of my 750i doing this? (pic)



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well i just bought the brute today for a steal price, its an 08 750 and as you can see, the tire is way off center. what do i have to fix? 

Also so you know, the front left bushing where the a-arm connects to the frame is shot. could this be why the other one is toeing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A-arm bushings,balljoints,wheel bearings. Any or all can cause this.


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

anyway of finding out exactly what i have to fix? can't stand it looking like that


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

foremud21 said:


> anyway of finding out exactly what i have to fix? can't stand it looking like that


Just jack it up so 99% of the weight is off the tire and start pushing and pulling the top of the tire to see hat moves. Then pick it up off the ground an inch and slide a tire iron under the tire and lift up while watching the ball joints. Watch the half shaft for movement too. That will indicate a bearing problem


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW :bigeyes: I would have to say aarm bushing but do what nmk said you will fnd your problem.


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

okay i jacked it up like you said moved the top of the tire back and fourth, and there is play much more than what is in the other tire. i believe that's the problem then? what exactly is it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

foremud21 said:


> okay i jacked it up like you said moved the top of the tire back and fourth, and there is play much more than what is in the other tire. i believe that's the problem then? what exactly is it?


Probbly the upper a-arm bushings but put your eyes on it when moving it. Get a drop light back in there if you have to.


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

but the upper a arm bushing on the other side is completely shot and there's no lean like that at all


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you have a bent a-arm....but first rule-of-thumb: Fix everything that is loose or has movement where it shouldn't.


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

i inspected the a-arm, doesnt seem to be any bends or anything. now the opposite side tie rod has a slight bend... could that be causing it? or could the other side a arm bushing that is shot cause it?

also when i take the tire off of the toe side, the whole hub is at the same 70 degree angle


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

No tie rod won't do that to the atv. Do exactly like nmk has lined out to you in the thread. get an eyeball on the suspension on that side (right side) and see whats loose. There should be nothing loose in that suspension except pivoting at joints but zero looseness!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my guess is 
1 ball joint 
or 
2 a-arms.

I like that front bumper.

also, did u buy it that way or did it occur while riding


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

foremud21 said:


> i inspected the a-arm, doesnt seem to be any bends or anything. now the opposite side tie rod has a slight bend... could that be causing it? or could the other side a arm bushing that is shot cause it?
> 
> also when i take the tire off of the toe side, the whole hub is at the same 70 degree angle


was there slack in the hub? where it bolts to the arms? If not the arms themselves are most likely lose (bushings) at the frame... 

Thats my guess. 

If nothing is loose/has slack, something somewhere has to be bent REAL bad. Judging from the looks of the bumper, how it's also mis-aligned/leaning on the left(in picture) side, it almost appears as if it was wrecked, like the PO hit something, which could be why the bumper is off on the same side that your tire is leaning bad.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

425 said exactly what I was thinking! That bike had to be in a hard hit wreck. Just by saying the tie rod is bent proves it along with all the other damage. Or the previous owner pounded the hell out of it with zero maintenance.

I would be very nervous to take that thing anywhere near half speed or more! Do you know somebody with any mechanical experience? Get it checked by somebody that knows exactly what they're lookin' at so you know ALL that needs to be replaced.

You do not want to take any chances with suspected front end damage! It could end badly for you if you don't!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks to me like it could have impacted something at a pretty high speed. My upper a-arm bearings were shot once and it definitely didn't look as crooked as yours. 
Maybe balls joints or wheels bearings are gone, since you say your a-arm isn't crooked.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would def pull everything off of that side and inspect, measure for straightness, probably order all new bushings, ball joints etc.etc and put it back together. Can you take some close up pics of that side with out the tire on?


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

yea ill get some pics guys. but i dont really know anyone with mechanical experience that isnt gonna charge me 100$ an hour (at the shop)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

where you from?


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

The bracket thats part of the frame where the upper control arm mounts is my guess i have seen the exact same look before and that was it. hard to find but obvious once compared to the other side. They can be bent back and re enforced tho. good luck


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well.... Mine looked like this with a snapped knuckle. I sideswiped a tree going 35 :aargh4:
You can see in mine it bent the A-arm bad and pulled the axle out.... Just throwing ideas out, maybe his knuckles broken? Again mine looks so serious because the axle is out (in picture)


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

foremud21
The wheel bearings will put a lot of slack in one if worn severely. Had to change my RR wheel bearing. It looked fairly okay while sitting on the ground but jack it up and you'd think the wheel should fall off. The fronts, well the A-Arm bushing were shot but it didn't lean even close to that, only moved back on take off or if you pushed on the top of the tire. But with the looks of his I'd say it's thedeffinatelly right wheel bearing plus A-Arm bushings maybe tie rod ends -and -left maybe A-Arm bushing and possibly tie rod end.
More pics would tell the story. Side shots and with the wheel off.
Not to Nit-Pick since I bought a used mis-handled Brute and put a few hundred in it but.....
Look at the handle bars....."if" they are straight like it seems, both wheels are turned to the left.
Plus if you look closely at the bumper it seems to have a "dip to the right look", or the left side is bent up plus it is off center to the right. (Wonders if it was flipped or dropped from a trailer.) 
Who ever had it was rough on it. Not to worry though as long as it runs smooth.With a little TLC and a few bucks and she'll sit pretty again.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Looking at the pic again carefully I'm gonna go with the frame is bent in where the upper A-arms bolt to it. And like wcs said it looks like it went off a trailer or an enbankment hard on that side!!! It should be real evident comparing both sides of the frame in the upper A-arm mounting points.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pull the wheel and get a few pics like stated before of that side. Get some different angles of where the aarms bolt on the frame and if it the frame is bent ive seen them on ebay for 200bucs or if its the aarm they are like 20 bucs so gets us some good pics so we can help you or maybe some one on here lives close to you so just let us know. Cant help without pics though...


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

okay taking pics now. btw to the other guy who asked me, i live in south florida.

and as for the bike, other than the front suspension malfunctions, the brute runs great and has low miles/hours. also both diffs and the engine are in great condition. if i can fix the lean for like under $300 ill keep the bike and slap the 29.5's on. but if its more id just fix the bushing sell as is


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

the part with the rust is the frame bar in the middle of the a-arm bushings


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

in the first pic u can tell the needle bearing is shot on the top a arm . most of the time when the paint cracks and peals off its because of a kink in the metal , check that area real good to see if u can feel any kinks or dents in that area


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

X2, A-arm bushings are deffo shot. The frame looks like it's been bent where the paint came off too.


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

yea thats the left side, i uploaded that by accident. that part is shipped


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

and theres not bend there at the frame. ive gone over it, over and over again. with this much lean shouldnt it be a noticable or ATLEAST feelable bend?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wyo58 said:


> X2, A-arm bushings are deffo shot. The frame looks like it's been bent where the paint came off too.


X3...Its fixable though..


----------



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

yea but thats the bushing for the front left upper a arm. i added that picture by accident


----------



## TommyPak (Apr 15, 2011)

looks familiar. I had/have similar problem. I hit a tree stump covered with snow last winter. I ended up bending a-arm brackets on same side. I bent it back into place, but never reinforced. It was real hard to see until I took out a tape measure. If I remember right it was off by about 1/4''. I ended up chaining back of machine to a tree and used a comalong attached to a-arm and ratcheted to the bumper of my brother's truck. I didn't want to go to far, here is a pick after I "fixed it". It was real bad at first. I actually planned on doing same thing again this weekend, but welding some new supports in there, as it is starting to sag bad again. Hope this helps.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

bent the same spot as mine after i hit a log covered in grass with one wheel., easy fix for me, i work in a autobody shop so used the frame puller to get it back.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

My front left wheel is like this but not as bad could i still ride it tonight?


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh ya ride her till the wheels fall off... Haha. But on a serious note I guess it come down to whether u feel safe ridin it or not. If u do ride it I wouldn't be doing any wheelies or High speed riding


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well foremud21 did you ever get this fixed and what was it?


----------

